# Nipple?



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone been to the nipple lately? Going to do my first pelagic trip and was wondering how it was out there?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

water wasnt very clean last weekend, scattered grass everywhere made it very hard to troll


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

nasty out there..


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Any advice on where to head to? I am not looking for coordinates to a weedline or current rip but want to make sure that I enjoy trolling the bluewater before I drop the 200.00 for hiltons. Im a little ADD so trolling for kings has not quite struck my fancy. Hoping maybe with the chance at pelagics maybe it will be different.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

spend $99 on rip charts, blue water is still about 90+ miles south


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't focus solely on Bluewater. Find clean water....Just look at Blue Marlana's report last weekend. They scored a Blue Marlin at the Elbow. The best day boat fisherman I knew (Steve Kaiser) normally did not pay particular attention to Blue Water. He focused on structure and put the time in.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

TCAT said:


> Don't focus solely on Bluewater. Find clean water....Just look at Blue Marlana's report last weekend. They scored a Blue Marlin at the Elbow. The best day boat fisherman I knew (Steve Kaiser) normally did not pay particular attention to Blue Water. He focused on structure and put the time in.


TCAT is giving you some good advice. We caught most of our Blue Marlin out 16 miles in milky water the first year I was in Brazil. Other boats were fishing out 40 miles and not doing nearly as well. Fish follow bait. Find the bait, find the fish. Marlin come up to the vibration and churn of the props. They will find your lures just fine if they are in the mood to eat.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Bait is the answer. You can find the prettiest rip, color change to the bluest water with a massive weed line but if there is no bait around and on it there won't be any fish either. The predators follow the prey, so if the bait is in ugly water without a speck of weeds, that where the fish will be. Look at all the Wahoo being caught by the guys out of panama City and Mexico Beach, judge it by water color conditions they shouldn't be able to catch a cigar minnow.

We fished over that way last weekend and the bite was hot, catching AJ on surface lures and jigging was insane. The reason for that was the abundance of bait fish food source for the predatory fish. If the area wouldn't have been saturated with scattered weed the trolling might have been more than constantly clearing weeds off lures.

If you find a area with bait busting the surface, putting up fliers a dozen plus at a time on a regular basis, see fish busting the surface you found a good place to fish trolling or other wise. If any other conditions like a rip, color change, temperature break or weed line coincide with it, you are in fisherman's paradise and you are going to have a good day,


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Some great insight but chlorophyll reports (where's the blue water) isn't all the equation. The water color wasn't the best to the east last week but the altimetry reports were outstanding. From the reports the alt. reports were right on. Good luck


----------

